# Problem with Rollcage Stage II - PLEASE HELP!



## Ubergamer (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm new to this forum, and I would be VERY grateful if anyone can help me solve my problem.

I installed Rollcage Stage 2 on my new PC -- A Dell Dimension 4600 with a P4 2.8 gHz, 1 gig of RAM, GeForce FX 5200 and Windows XP.

The problem is, when I run the game, it always quits to the desktop as soon as the opening video is finished playing. I have the latest nvidia drivers and I have tried the game at different settings, but this keeps happening.

I would LOVE to be able to play this game, but I need your HELP! Thanks in advance.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Have you tried running it in compatibiity mode?


----------



## Ubergamer (Aug 1, 2004)

Yes, I did try running it in Windows 98 compatibility mode, but it still didn;t work. Not sure if I did everything right though.

The strange thing is, I have many other PC games, including some of the newer ones (UT2004) with much higher specs, and none of them give me any problems at all.


----------



## Dark_Messiah (Oct 2, 2006)

well... I know It's been a while since u guys posted here... but I'm having the same problem now...

Have u found anything?

Is there a solution?

Please!


----------



## r08 (Nov 1, 2006)

i have the same problem. someone please help


----------



## fazerboy (Nov 17, 2006)

I have the same problem - have been in contact with some guy on the Microsoft Community forum for gaming who suggested the following - it didn't work for me but it might be worth a try on your pc. I'd like to know if anyone has managed to get this game to run on a pc tho.....

This was his advice:
Try installing and playing the game using 95/98 Compatibility mode.
||
|| To install a program using Windows XP's Compatibility Mode, hold
|| down SHIFT as you insert the game CD, use My Computer to browse
|| to the setup program, and then skip down to step 1 in the list below:
||
|| To run an installed program using Windows XP's Compatibility Mode,
|| first right click the program and "Send To..." / Desktop (create shortcut).
||
|| 1.. Right click on the shortcut to the program.
|| 2.. Click on Properties.
|| 3.. Click on the Compatibility tab.
|| 4.. Click on Run this program in compatibility mode and select one of these:
|| a.. Windows 95
|| b.. Windows 98
|| c.. Windows NT 4
|| d.. Windows 2000
|| 5.. Under Display settings, check mark the mode that you think that is best:
|| a.. Run in 256 colors.
|| b.. Run in 640 X 480 screen resolution.
|| c.. Disable visual themes.
||
|| Click on Apply.Click on Ok.Double click on the program.
||
|| Of course, let's not forget to check for any patches or updates for that game.
|| A good place to find them is: www.avault.com/pcrl/patches_list.asp?letter=a
||
|| If you'd like to learn more information about compatibility mode, you can click the
|| link in the Compatibility tab that reads "Learn more about program compatibility",
|| or watch this Application Compatibility Power Point Presentation:
|| http://support.microsoft.com/servicedesks/webcasts/wc112202/WC112202.ppt
||
||
|| --
|| Cheers, *Windows_XP_MVP_Shell/User*
|| Jimmy S. http://mvp.support.microsoft.com

Good luck - let me know if it works for you,
Rgds
Fazerboy


----------

